# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к издательству "Бхактиведанта Бук Траст" >  русская версия BBT style

## Bhishma das

Планирует ли Русская Редакция BBT издать (опубликовать) на русском языке известный документ "BBT style" (см., например: http://www.jswami.info/bbt_style_sheet_june_2013/)?
И с непременным присовокуплением требований ГОСТ на издание книг.

Это было бы крайне полезно для всех.

Спасибо!

Харе Кришна!

----------


## vijitatma das

Нет, не планировали. Наши редакторы/ корректоры/ верстальщики пользуются собственными картотеками плюс тем же Style sheet. Что касается общих книгоиздательских стандартов, уже есть хорошие справочники Мильчина и др.

----------


## Bhishma das

ирония заключается в том, что, несмотря на наличие книгоиздательских стандартов и справочных материалов, не все издательства им следуют, например, до сих пор сплошь и рядом можно наблюдать "висячие строки", которых не должно быть в принципе.

----------


## Bhishma das

и всё-таки жаль, что сей очень важный документ не будет опубликован!
а преданные из очень известного и уважаемого издательства будут продолжать игнорирoвать "кармические" издательские ГОСТ'ы по идейным (или идеологическим?) соображениям!
p.s. немного не в тему: один преданный на полном серьёзе убеждал меня, что нам кармические русско-иностранные словари не нужны, а надо пользоваться ... translate.google.ru!  :smilies:

----------


## vijitatma das

> и всё-таки жаль, что сей очень важный документ не будет опубликован!
> а преданные из очень известного и уважаемого издательства будут продолжать игнорирoвать "кармические" издательские ГОСТ'ы по идейным (или идеологическим?) соображениям!


Я думаю, вайшнавские издательства игнорируют "кармические" ГОСТы не потому, что они "кармические", и не потому, что не знают эти ГОСТы, а потому, что экономят на хороших, грамотных корректорах и верстальщиках. Согласитесь, проще и дешевле загнать сырой текст в InDesign и, потратив совсем немного времени, получить готовую книгу на печать, нежели прогонять ее через две корректуры и кропотливо вычитывать гранки, заботясь о том, чтобы все переносы были по правилам, и окончания строк, и абзацные отступы...
Я не думаю, что публикация ББТшных стандартов в этом смысле что-то изменит. У нас есть опубликованные правила перевода ББТ (http://www.bhaktivedanta.ru/index.ph...id=9&Itemid=29), но что-то не заметно, чтобы это сильно помогло другим издательствам  :sed: 




> p.s. немного не в тему: один преданный на полном серьёзе убеждал меня, что нам кармические русско-иностранные словари не нужны, а надо пользоваться ... translate.google.ru!


 А гугль-транслейт - не "кармический"?
Любой профессионал, занимающийся книгами, не будет пренебрегать словарями и справочниками. Иначе какой он профессионал?

----------


## Bhishma das

спасибо за ссылочку!  :smilies: 

однако содержимое получить не могу!

Сообщение браузера:

No data received
Unable to load the web page because the server sent no data.
Error code: ERR_EMPTY_RESPONSE

----------


## Bhishma das

давно известный факт:
стандарты придуманы для того, чтобы их нарушать!  :smilies:

----------

